# Replacing laptop harddrive



## jemiller33 (Aug 21, 2005)

I have a 2001 Compaq Presario 2715US that has a hard drive clicking and will not boot at all. It indicates no operating system. Question is: how do I open this case to get to the hard drive? Supposedly all laptops after 1998 was supposed to have the hard drives on a caddy tray or something like that and it was supposed to be easy to access it, by removing the caddy tray screw.
I have not found such a screw nor the caddy tray, or any other entry into the case. Is it under the keyboard? If so, how is the keyboard removed to provide access to it? Is it possibly under the memory area? I have opened the memory cover, but did not remove any memory sticks.

Can someone tell me how to open this case?


JEM


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Do you have an owners manual?
Often directions are in it.
I did a quick google for a manual on your model but came up blank.


You might post this in the hardware forum where more people will see it.
Maybe someone there owns or has worked on that model and has an answer


----------



## jemiller33 (Aug 21, 2005)

I do not have a manual and I too have not been able to find one on the web. Thanks for the input and I will try the hardware section.

JEM


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.18004memory.com/result.a...age=HDD&guid=37AFF359780241DF899BB52FCEABBB12


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/manualCategory?product=95500&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&lang=en&cc=us


----------



## muppet1022 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi i am trying to find out if anyone knows where i could find a manual for a patriot 2276
can any one help ?
please


----------

